# Lambert Kay Oatmeal Baking Soda shampoo?



## pie07 (Aug 12, 2008)

hi all,

this is my first time looking for a shampoo (newbie owner!). looking for something gentle and natural that'll leave Mel smelling fresh - this one seems to fit the bill based on the Petco/Petsmart reviews. anyone have any experience with it?

cheers,
marc


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i use it, i love it. there is probably something better, or more natural, or more yada yada yada... but of everything i've tried this does wonders for gia's (my black gsd) coat and the dogs smell fresh and clean rather than fruity or flowery (which in my opinion stinks after awhile)

so yep - satisfied customer for 8yrs. tried the conditioner, heh - it was "alright" but discontinued because i have cats that love to groom the dogs.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

I used the lamber kay but it had a "medicated" or artificial smelling afterscent. Not bad at all but wanted a less noticeable afterscent. 

biogroom makes an oatmeal shampoo. It all I use on my boy. Not that much more expensive if you get it on sale or buy the gallon. plus you can dilute it and it works good and last a long time.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I have used both and like both. Both work really well


----------



## pie07 (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks everyone! sounds like i'll give this one a try.

cheers,
marc


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

I love the "Fresh and Clean" products. Expecially the spray cologne. The fresh scent lasts for up to 2 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

I use Johnson's Baby Shampoo on the dogs. It's gentle, won't irritate their eyes, is fine on their skin and doesn't break the bank in cost either.


----------

